# Le Mac a été copié sur Xerox - La preuve en vidéo



## bloupbloup (16 Janvier 2011)

1982 - Presentation de Xerox GUI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cn4vC80Pv6Q&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODZBL80JPqw&feature=related


Le macintosh (sorti en 1984) lui meme est inspiré du Xerox Alto:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYlYSzMqGR8&feature=related


Mais il n y a pas eu de vol. Il s agissait d un arrangement entre Xerox et Apple. xerox a pris des parts dans Apple à un prix d action reduit. En echange Le lab de recherche a été ouvert aux ingénieurs d Apple.


----------



## Romuald (16 Janvier 2011)

C'est loin d'être un scoop  !


----------



## iMacounet (16 Janvier 2011)

bloupbloup a dit:


> 1982 - Presentation de Xerox GUI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cn4vC80Pv6Q&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODZBL80JPqw&feature=related
> 
> ...


Tu es trèèèèèèèèèèèèèès en retard.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2011)

bloupbloup a dit:


> 1982 - Presentation de Xerox GUI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cn4vC80Pv6Q&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODZBL80JPqw&feature=related
> 
> ...



Et même qu'*il* l'a toujours ouvertement reconnu : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhjVidOFqBo




Bon, je pense que tout ce qu'il y avait à dire là dessus l'a été &#8230;


----------

